# beginner here from South Carolina



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome to Beesource!

You may wish to join a local beekeeping club. This one appears to be very close to you. 
http://www.pba.beebuzz.org/index.htm

And you may find Michael Bush's site interesting reading:
http://www.bushfarms.com/bees.htm


----------



## StingLikeABee (Jan 30, 2013)

Those links are really helpful, thank you so much!


----------



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome SLAB!


----------



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

Welcome! I am north of Pumpkintown. I'm a newbee too. Check out the Pickens Bee Association web site. Beginner classes start Feb. 9th in Pickens. Bee Well is going to give a free package of bees to everyone that takes the class. That is an $80 value itself. The class is $60. Fee also includes membership in Pickens and SC Associations, book, etc. You actually "make" money by taking the class. Check it out. Don't have much time. I know some of the Greenville members too.

Here's a link to the class info:

http://www.pickenscountyscbeekeepers.com/2013ShortCourse.html


----------



## sfisher (Sep 22, 2009)

Welcome from Myrtle Beach


----------

